# Harry Potter Haunt



## BloodyWendigo (Aug 23, 2015)

I know I probably shouldn't have started a new thread, as this is a continuation of my post about my ideas Dante's Inferno-themed haunt after my complete disaster last Halloween, but I couldn't change the title of that thread and a new title would get more people with similar ideas a place to look for on the forum in the future. Now with that out of the way, if you really want to know what I wrote about before, you can read the Dante's Inferno post here: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=854218
The reason for this post is because my brain did a flippity-flop and wants to do something else now. Last weekend I went to Universal Studios Orlando with some family and friends and being the giant Harry Potter fan that I am I was excited. After seeing all the hard work and care for detail that Universal put into the Harry Potter sections of their park I was inspired. As we got back on the plane to head back to Texas I immediately thought of what a Potter-themed haunt would be like. Part of the reason my haunt didn't do so well last year was because the age demographic I was trying to get was 8-9 years old and I was practically throwing blood and gore in their face. The ones that did go did not particularly enjoy it, and that was only the ones who did go. (Maybe that's a good thing though, considering how the haunt started to fall apart, literally and figuratively, right after it started) 
Almost everyone loves Harry Potter, and the franchise has just enough scary creatures, creepy settings, and evil villains to still be able to scare people. Forgive me if some of you haven't read or seen the Harry Potter series and just see a lot of jargon in what I will write. So far I have some vague ideas of what characters and monsters to use, as well as some props to make and recycle. If anyone has any of their own ideas I would appreciate it if you could reply with them!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, you've gotta have dementors right?


----------



## schnibblehausen (Feb 4, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Aragog (giant spider) and Fluffy (giant 3-headed dog) either! Or dragons! Or having people go through sections of dark castle corridors with torches. Flying ghosts. Screaming books.


----------



## SFGleason (Jun 23, 2015)

A Monster Book would be an awesome prop. "Floating" candles would be classic. Spooky plants, like the venomous tentacula.....there's so many options! What a great idea!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

There was a giant snake.


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

OMG, I love it! I'm currently reading the newest book (the play script, but still, as a potter head, you get it), and had a similar thought run through my mind. Of course, I probably won't do it, as I've got too much lined up already for the next year or two, and am already conceiving the next idea, but I think this could be a great thing for the young and old! And, I look forward to seeing ideas, brainstorming, builds, and a video of the whole thing at the end!

Cheers and great idea!


----------

